# Nose Job!



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I can't breathe normally because of a septal deviation, so I am planning to get atleast a septoplasty at some point. Am debating getting a cosmetic rhinoplasty as well. I expect to pay 7.5-10,000. Will try to get insurance to cover as much as possible.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

If you have breathing problems (or pretend to have them lol) related to obstruction or abnormal airflow like snoring, recurrent sinus infections or interference with sleep a rhinoplasty or a septoplasty may be seen as a medical necessity. Then it may be covered atleast in part by insurance.

There are other variables, like what kind of insurance you have and whether the doctor agrees that it is medically necessary for you to have the procedure. 

There may be more info online, I haven't looked at it in detail yet.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Your nose looks fine in the avatar pic.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

kathy903 said:


> Embarassingly enough, I do snore. But it is because I have large tonsils. I think I will be doomed to pay it, but it will be worth every penny regardless! I have found 2 surgeons that are board certified in my city so far.
> Do you know whether most places make you book pre-surgical interviews/appointments months in advance to the surgery or if it is only shortly before the surgery date and there is no big wait list? This isn't NYC's finest guy so I don't see why there would be but I'm just curious as to the usual.


Sorry I don't know the answer to that question. I imagine plastic surgeons are in great demand everywhere, especially when the economy is good and people can afford to pay out of pocket.

Remember though, that ENT doctors can also do nose procedures.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Well if you wan't go then go for it, no point in waiting around for nothing, you have the cash now go get what you deserve! You worked hard, now go treat yourself for it.


Just remember it takes a few months to see the final change. :]


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Research this carefully. A good plastic surgeon will usually recommend only slight changes suitable for your face. It depends on the size and structure of your nose and face.

How realistic are your expectations of surgery? If you go in for a consultation they will assess your expectations of surgery vs. what you should realistically expect.

If your nose is naturally larger they will be careful about how much is reduced. I'm sure you've seen Janet Jackson's nose. This is why good plastic surgeons don't severely reduce the size of the nose now because it is at risk of collapsing and it usually looks terrible. If you just want the bridge straightened and the profile of your nose to be smoothed, then that should be attainable. If you are just worried about bumpyness then you can get filler injections for the nose, I don't think they are permanent but they are cheaper and less drastic. 


I guess it really depends on what you want. Do you want people to know you've had surgery on your nose? If you don't then expect to pay more and only have subtle changes made.

From the avatar pic your nose looks fine to me, it suits your face and appears to be in proportion to your jaw line and chin. How much better do you think you will feel after surgery? I'm not saying you shouldn't get surgery, but perhaps since you admit to having BDD issues, therapy might be a more worthwhile investment.

Best of luck.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

alte said:


> If you have breathing problems (or pretend to have them lol) related to obstruction or abnormal airflow like snoring, recurrent sinus infections or interference with sleep a rhinoplasty or a septoplasty may be seen as a medical necessity. Then it may be covered atleast in part by insurance.
> 
> There are other variables, like what kind of insurance you have and whether the doctor agrees that it is medically necessary for you to have the procedure.
> 
> There may be more info online, I haven't looked at it in detail yet.


Normally, I am not one for cosmetic surgery, but my brother and I both inherited deviated septums from our dad (miss him!). I know my dad had surgery to remove polyps one time, but I can't remember if it dealt with the septum. This is one surgery that I would think insurance would pay for.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

I have always found large noses to be very attractive and distinguished, in an innocent sense.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

.


----------



## Ramondo (Feb 16, 2011)

kathy903 said:


> ^ Really? I don't agree. Maybe on a man it might work but it ruins my face.


If it makes any difference, I agree. You do have a big nose; it's not just in your head and you probably don't have BDD. 
On the other hand, I could live with a girlfriend that looks like you, with or without a nose job. But, as you say, it's your face and your money. Good luck with it.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

.


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

I've felt the same way since I realized my nose was big. My number one desire once I got money from some sort of career was to get plastic surgery (nose job). So I'm really jealous if you get to do it, haha. My desire for it has decreased over the years as I've noticed that people can love me even with my physical flaws, but there is always a part of me that wants sooo badly to fix everything about me. I guess it comes down to a lack of love for yourself.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

kathy903 said:


> ^ Really? I don't agree. Maybe on a man it might work but it ruins my face.
> 
> Thanks for the support btw everyone. And rumjungle for sure people will notice I had it, and I don't care either. That is the whole point, of course people who I have yet to meet won't be able to tell but everyone I know will. I'd rather tell them I had one if they ask then have this on my face for the rest of my life - hands down lol. I don't see any big deal with getting one or two procedures done if it will make you feel more confident. This really isn't BDD as it is blatantly obvious on my face for all to see. Ive even had an ex boyfriend say to me when we were cuddling "You have a big nose", Hes a jerkoff anyway I'm not doing it for him, but just saying it isn't my head either. I tried to accept it and feel beautiful but even when I better myself and I think I look nice it is always there staring me in the face, it's always like 2 steps ahead of me it's a monster lol.. So I am very happy to finally do sometihng about it and say **** what people say I deserve to feel good about myself. Wow, I rambled haha


Yes, a short stubby nose appears more snout-like in nature, which is not attractive.


----------



## Manning (Jan 23, 2011)

Saving Face said:


> I have always found large noses to be very attractive and distinguished, in an innocent sense.


Agreed, a large nose can be very becoming, as long as there are not any health concerns associated with the particular case.


----------



## robtyl (Sep 2, 2010)

Do whatever makes you happy - it's your life, and you only have one to live 

Having the strength and courage to do anything you want in life means exactly that: First, that you can do _anything_ (i.e. more than just thinking about things - that this extends to the physical realm); and second, that this relates to what _you want_, and no one else.

If you've thought it through, weighed the pros and cons and considered the true reasons why you're considering it (is it something you want, or something you believe society wants?) - and still want to proceed, then go for it! More power to you 

x


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I've been wanting one aswell.. Mines so big and fat. But unfortunately I'm to young, and I'm broke. But eventually in the future I know I'll be getting one at some point xD


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Eh, I'm not a fan of cosmetic surgery, but whatever makes you happy, I guess. Good luck!

Oh, post some Before/After pics!


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

.


----------



## slightlyawkward (Feb 16, 2011)

I hate my nose too (it's short and stubby but somehow gets really wide when I smile) but I don't think I would ever have enough money for surgery...How much do they usually cost?


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

slightlyawkward said:


> I hate my nose too (it's short and stubby but somehow gets really wide when I smile) but I don't think I would ever have enough money for surgery...How much do they usually cost?


7000 in Washington DC, 5-6000 in Washington state. 
According to this site,
http://www.realself.com/Rhinoplasty/cost


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Idk
But
I
Really
Like
The
Nose
You
Have
Now.

:stu


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

kathy903 said:


> Ok then I'll ask to save the scraps from surgery and jar them for you.
> Haha
> jk
> 
> Thanks I guess.


 Pretty Plz???

:wink


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice
Cleavage


BTW 8)


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

kathy903 said:


> Update:
> 
> I went to a consultation today and booked surgery for August 9th
> It's 6300$ something. I get a summer discount. Not 7006$ anymore, which is awesome lol.
> ...


That's so great to hear Kathy. I can't wait to see the finished result. I'm happy that you didn't stop from going. I have been wanting one for a while but I don't know if it is ever going to happen. So I'm going to live vicariously through your nose lol. I think I might just be as excited as you are!! :boogie


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

yarp, I want one as well. Cost is always the problem as well as botch jobs. Seen some pretty bad before and after images and its pretty off putting. Good luck dudess


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

.


----------



## Albert11 (Jun 11, 2011)

I was once told you could show a movie on my nose and I'll never forget it. I would love to have a nose job; I'm jealous and happy for you. Maybe my day will come. Good luck!!


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Happy for you Kathy! Who cares what others think, at the end of the day if it makes you feel more confident in yourself then that's what matters!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I bet you'll look great and be v happy. I have to admit i was a fan of lady gaga pre nose job.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I think it's fine if you want a nose job, especially if you think you'll feel better. I'm not trying to make you change your decision, and I think your current nose is cute. It has a little ball at the end.  Anyway, do you know what you want your nose to look like yet?


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Oh yeah I can see a Penelope Cruz kind of nose on you.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Heres a couple pictures of them.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

.


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

Kathy just wanted to say the 'before' pics you posted are gorgeous! I bet you are so excited to get this done!

Were you able to see a lot of his other patients' before and after pictures?


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Are you Portuguese by any chance?


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Nope, but I went to school with a lot of them


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Canadian..  But of German/Scotish descent.

And yourself?


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

,


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow, you're "bootiful!!!!"


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Yay good on you. You've obviously saved up for this and deserve to treat yourself.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Yep. I don't know you at all. So let's pretend for un momentito that this isn't creepy of me whatsoever. 

But I SO want to see what it looks like when it's done. xD I've been thinking about getting a nose job since I was like... 12. Haven't made any serious attempts to save up yet, though. =/ 

Anyway, good luck with it and I'm sure it'll look fabulous.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

kathy903 said:


> Actually funny sorry too, in the waiting room the other day my mom came with and theres 2 other ladies.. one is like done up nasty all plastic it was hilarious and shes a snob in the corner.. then another older lady was there too. There is a tv it plays a bunch of mean commericals" want ur friends to tell ur more beautiful? less wrinkles etcetc?" my mom eventually pipes in "I hate coming here these commercials make me feel like **** LOL" So then I start laughing cant stop and this other old lady is like yea I hate them too haha.. except the snob is over there like:roll bc she prob is gunna go get w/e it was advertising done is 15min HAHAHA she had it all.. so ugly. Her name was kathy too.. weird lol


LMAO! :teeth xD

Yes, it's true -- some people REALLY DON'T feel the need to go and chop up every square inch of themselves after having one surgery done.

But anyway, you've clearly done your job. You've saved up your own money, done your research, and it doesn't seem that you have any unrealistic expectations. I hope it goes really well, and that you're really happy with it. :yes


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Well, I don't think you should do it. I like the way you look now, nose and all. I know you hate it but maybe you could learn to like it and realize it's a part of you.

I know that's easier said than done, and I have things I hate about myself too (hands too big, weird sticking out cheekbones) but I won't be having any plastic surgery. I want to accept myself as I am.

For what it's worth, I like your nose. Big noses, small noses, we need all kinds of noses in the world. 

If this was to help you breathe or following an accident where your nose was disfigured I'd feel differently, but it looks absolutely fine to me.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

If you were in a room full of noses, which one would you pick?


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

kathy903 said:


> thanks for your opinion but this had already been bought and paid for and Im excited to get it done so its not really up for debate, but i respect your outlook


Okay...I just read back and realized that you'd paid for it already.

Of course it isn't up for debate, it's your body.

I hope everything goes well.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm actually really excited to see the after pictures aswell! ^_^


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder. I wanted pulsed dye laser to remove the scar under my eye.


----------



## Christina123 (May 26, 2011)

When is the surgery?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

9 August is the surgery (answering on her behalf).


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Ospi said:


> 9 August is the surgery (answering on her behalf).


Wow, that's right around the corner! I wish you a speedy recovery, Kathy.


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

This makes me kind of sad. I had never noticed your nose when I saw any of your photos, I just thought you were really pretty. I hope it makes you more confident in yourself but I wish it didn't take a nose job for you to be happy with how you look.

Hope it turns out well at any rate!


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

So did u get it yet?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Ospi said:


> 9 August is the surgery (answering on her behalf).





Kennnie said:


> So did u get it yet?


She's banned anyway for being a rebel but when back it would have been done and healed.


----------



## slightlyawkward (Feb 16, 2011)

Your body is your body and you should do what you want with it. I think you are perfect as is, but I understand not liking a certain part of of your body to the point where it gets obsessive/a real point of irritation and sadness. My flat chest is something I hate about myself, so I totally get why you're doing this. I think it's great that you're doing something about it.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Just an update. Kathy's surgery went well and although the recovery has been uncomfortable and a bit painful she is very happy with the results thus far. She forced me by gunpoint to post this.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

kathy903 said:


> Surgery went fine. Too long to write anything about atm but I mean if you want details about it let me know and I'd love to help ease anyone's mind who is considering going through with it. It's definitely worth it. It's been a month and I'm very happy.


Congratz! I didn't see this thread before. Your nose looks awesome. :yay


----------



## Later (May 5, 2011)

I was looking for pictures but frustrated that I couldn't find any, then I realized the important thing is that the OP felt great about it, not what we thought about it so that's all that matters, good luck, we're all happy that you're happy


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Glad it went well :yes


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

glad to know it went well and that all is okay. no doubt about it, you are a lovely girl. I'm glad you're happy with your new nose. What does it look like now? - who nose!


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

How does it go anyway ? Do you just take a photo of yourself and say what part of your nose you want changing or does the doctor guy tell you what can and can't be done?


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

You look gorgeous! I love that it's medium in size, but still adult and defined. Those are the traits I want when I can afford a rhinoplasty. Did you find it made a couple of your facial features larger by comparison, like eyes and lips?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Congrats, Kathy!


----------



## kirkbenoit (Sep 9, 2011)

I had never noticed your nose when I saw any of your photos, I just thought you were really pretty. I hope it makes you more confident in yourself but If you do nose job then good for you. I give one site name you can visit this site nosejobguide.com


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Lookin' good. Glad it went well.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Actually you looked fine before, but I can see how you'd want to appear more "flawless" I hope you feel more confident in yourself now! I could do with a nose-job I think lol, well probably lots of things but it seems a bit too pricey!:b


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Damn, 9,000. I wouldn't do it. I have a big nose. It sucks but I still wouldn't do it. I would only do it if it was REALLY REALLY big. You should post before and after pictures. Too many times I've heard stories of plastic surgeries gone wrong. Then the person regrets doing it. I won't take the risk.


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow you look sooo good! Congrats!


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

looks sexy!!!


----------



## GodlessVegan (Oct 21, 2011)

I used to want a nose job also. I have a really big nose, especially when you look from the side.
After thinking about, I didn't see any reason to get a nose job since I was basically a social failure with no prospects for a long-term relationship. After all, who would I be able to show off my new face to besides myself?


----------



## spaceygirl (Dec 4, 2009)

geez..i would have traded my nose with your "before" nose anyday! I have a crooked nose, also long/big. I have been to the plastic surgeoin for a consultation and she told me she would recommend I not get a nose job because she couldn't gaurantee it would straigthen out my nose (apparently it's a difficult problem to fix). Also it would've cost 9000 which I doubt I'll be able to afford anytime soon, and insurance wouldn't cover it because they couldn't say for sure that the crookedness was the cause of my on-going sinus/runny nose issues, though I can't imagine what else is..

Anyways, sorry to rant about my probs! I think you are attractive both "before" and "after" (although to be honest I thought your face had more character before but that's just my personal preference...). I can certainly understand the feeling of when you really hate something about yourself and don't feel like you can tolerate it when you know there's something that can be done, coming from experience. I hope you are very happy with the results and can learn to love your whole self now


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

the thread starter doesn't need a nose job, you look like Amy Winehouse before the crack (which is beautiful)

however I wouldn't mind getting one myself, but around my area they rang from 2 to 5 thousand dollars. I'd love one but i owe thousands of dollars in student loans and it would be kind of stupid for me to spend so much on a nose that no one besides myself would care about


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Saving Face said:


> I have always found large noses to be very attractive and distinguished, in an innocent sense.


 I agree. I love women with strong noses.

Edit -

Didn't realize this was an older topic. Oh well, statement still stands. Any girls/women who are thinking of getting nose jobs, really think about it. There are men who love strong noses. Some people will give you crap over it but you're never going to have 100% acceptance.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I am happy that it went well for you.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Just a note, it's often not a question of whether a man will like a person for whatever feature they dislike about themselves, but whether they like it themselves or not.

Anyway, everyone has the freedom to do what they wish when it comes to their own appearance and the OP seems fairly happy with her decision. Congratulations! It looks great to me.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Crystalline said:


> Just a note, it's often not a question of whether a man will like a person for whatever feature they dislike about themselves, but whether they like it themselves or not.


 Perhaps. But I have to believe those feelings start with anxiety over what other people think. I know whenever I've had issues with body image, it was usually that I was thinking about other people's reactions and opinions or using what I thought I knew about other people to set my own standards.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm very insecure about my nose and really wanted a nose job when I was younger. But once I was old enough, I just couldn't bring myself to do it. I may not like my nose, but it's my nose and there's just something about changing it that feels...wrong. I'm having trouble explaining why it didn't feel right. I guess I figured it wouldn't be me looking back in the mirror anymore. Just a sculpted face. I was anxious about other factors too. What if I didn't like my new nose? What if they made a mistake? What if I just turned to another flaw to loath myself for? What if people labeled me vain for having plastic surgery done? And then of course I was never willing to take time off to recover.

Regardless of my choice, I'm glad that you're happy with yours, Kathy. You sound very excited and that's wonderful! You look beautiful. :clap


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey good luck with the surgery!. Ive also always wanted a nose job ever since an accident with a cricket ball hit me square on the nose when i was around 14, it made the cartridge grow so that it is slightly down turning and that has made me paranoid about it ever since. As soon as i get the money saved il be getting one myself. Its only a slight defect but it would make such a huge difference to me to get it fixed


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

.


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

*thanks for sharing!*



kathy903 said:


> Also, I deleted some pics off this thread. Just changed my mind about privacy. After learning networking the internet scares me haha but if anyone here is seriously thinking about rhinoplasty and wants some advice and to see before and after pics if you private message me I'll show you and talk to you about it. I don't think the majority of people neeeeeeed rhinoplasty but if you feel you do and there is no other way be strong and do what you want. Not a SINGLE person has commented on my nose. People are too afraid to confront you even if they know. There is ZERO social drawback to a rhinoplasty. Anyone worried about that, don't let that deter you. And if by chance someone does say something you just own up to it confidently and it's over, or tell them they're being "nosey" idk lmao


I'm glad it went well; were the docs able to make it all smooth?
I have a slightly bumpy nose too, one day i would like it fixed.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

So this thread has many "." responses from me. Obviously, I deleted my old ones. If you have any questions about nose jobs pm me and I'll tell you the scoop. I just deleted my posts mainly because of my pictures. I thought I wouldn't care, but I do want my privacy when it comes to the internet knowing this bc who knows who is going to find this thread one day? My uncle already one time already found me on here so yeah that is why that's all. People are judgemental as ****. That's reality. I don't want to lose job opportunities because of this, or just be a general thread that pops up with my photo on it on google in the second search of the "Go o o o o g le " second o. LOL
So PM me !


----------



## Saaar (May 9, 2011)

I would consider a nose job if I had the money!


----------

